# Rained out



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a little down, I was out of town most of the week and all I could think about was getting home to slay, and the weather didn't cooperate, so I cracked a couple of beers and sat in the boat wishing I was on the water. Here is the view.........

The majoroty of the baits are are hand made, all of the bucktails are.... hope next weekend is better.

Muskyslayer


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

youre gettin the rain thats gonna be hittin us next. we feel your pain


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

nice looking baits and boat but I would end up in the hospital if I fished from it.

When I'm bored, I just pull out my many many tackle boxes and have "tackle box time".


----------

